# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Pjesa 2) Pergjigju ne pytjen dhe pyte tjetrin.?

## Roi

Po e vazhdojm kete edhe nje her. :buzeqeshje: 

A te morri malli sot...

----------


## diita

Sot dite happy per mua, nuk kishte vend per mall.  :buzeqeshje: 

Kur je gezuar shum per here te fundit?

----------


## BIBIU

> Kur je gezuar shum per here te fundit?


Ka qene aq moti sa qe kam harruar.
Pershkruaje puthjen tende te pare...

----------


## Izadora

> Ka qene aq moti sa qe kam harruar.
> Pershkruaje puthjen tende te pare...



e lagesht  :ngerdheshje: 

Po ju si e keni perjetuar ???  (pasuesi )

----------


## dijetari

> e lagesht 
> 
> Po ju si e keni perjetuar ???  (pasuesi )


:^lulj
a3 sikur kur te ha mjalte me sy te mbyllur.

     Po ti,ke ngren mjalt?

----------


## gloreta

> :^lulj
> a3 sikur kur te ha mjalte me sy te mbyllur.
> 
>      Po ti,ke ngren mjalt?


mjalti me ben te vjell :me dylbi: 

si ishte moti sot a ra shi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *suada*

> mjalti me ben te vjell
> 
> si ishte moti sot a ra shi


Sot ishte xham koha....

Ke bere gje plazh kesaj vere?

----------


## BIBIU

> Ke bere gje plazh kesaj vere?


Plazh kam bere vetem dy jave...
Cila kafshe te pelqen...(qe do e mbaje oso e mban)...

----------


## tutankamon

> Plazh kam bere vetem dy jave...
> Cila kafshe te pelqen...(qe do e mbaje oso e mban)...


GJIRAFA......
PSE NUK FLE GJUME??

----------


## *suada*

> GJIRAFA......
> PSE NUK FLE GJUME??


Se kam ca mendime  :perqeshje: 

Eshte vape ke ty?

----------


## BIBIU

> Se kam ca mendime 
> 
> Eshte vape ke ty?


Jo , eshte fresket ketu ne Prishtine
Sa vjec-e je ?

----------


## *suada*

> Jo , eshte fresket ketu ne Prishtine
> Sa vjec-e je ?


Nje vit me e madhe se vitin e shkuar.....

Te pelqen byreku?

----------


## BarBie_GirL

shume  :buzeqeshje: 

cfare lloj telefoni keni?

----------


## tutankamon

> shume 
> 
> cfare lloj telefoni keni?


MOTOROLA I 92 SHIT  ATO SI TULLE...
JE SHUM E TRISHTUAR

----------


## davidd

> MOTOROLA I 92 SHIT ATO SI TULLE...
> JE SHUM E TRISHTUAR


ndonjehere,

pse i thua vetes shqiptar/re

----------


## tutankamon

> ndonjehere,
> 
> pse i thua vetes shqiptar/re


SEPSE JAM DHE KAM GJAK SHQIPTARI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
KUR KE QAR PER HER TE FUNDIT??

----------


## davidd

> SEPSE JAM DHE KAM GJAK SHQIPTARI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> KUR KE QAR PER HER TE FUNDIT??



kur kam qene 2 vjec.

pse nuk e zhduken sali berishen ne 1997 ne lushnje gjate trazirave?

----------


## martini1984

> kur kam qene 2 vjec.
> 
> pse nuk e zhduken sali berishen ne 1997 ne lushnje gjate trazirave?


Do ta qerojne neser :i qetë: 
kur ke qeshur me gjithe shpirt???

----------


## diita

> Do ta qerojne neser
> kur ke qeshur me gjithe shpirt???


Dje! 

Ke nevoj per?

----------


## J@mes

> Dje!
> 
> Ke nevoj per?


Pjo!

Te ka shku menja per?

----------

